# Jacked up jack plate question



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cayenne
It came with the jack plate on it
It has worked fine
Yesterday, it makes a whirring noise, up, or down, but nothing happens
Looks like they are out of business
Any ideas?
Should I try to get it fixed, or get a different one?
Thanks


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jonterr said:


> Any ideas?
> Should I try to get it fixed, or get a different one?
> Thanks


Fix it.

Check the hydraulic fluid level.
Check for leaks.
If its got fluid and is not leaking then either the pump or cylinder is bad.

Hopefully you just had a hose leak and are low on fluid.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Check the relays, sometimes they stick and either need a tap with something or to be replaced.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I believe that jack plate used a Lenco actuator as the method of travel on the plate


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Barbs_deep said:


> I believe that jack plate used a Lenco actuator as the method of travel on the plate


Correct!
As far as I know, there's no fluid 
Electric
It makes a whirring noise, but won't go up!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

jonterr said:


> Correct!
> As far as I know, there's no fluid
> Electric
> It makes a whirring noise, but won't go up!


I have no dealings with one of those jack plates, but if it is powered by a Lenco actuator you should just be able to purchase a new actuator. They are pretty easy to install. 2 bolts and power/ground wire to a switch.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

First, unmount the actuator and put power directly to it to test. Chances are, your actuator may not be bad but the plate itself needs some work. Normally they blow a fuse if this happens but that company went tits up after they realized how crappy of a design they had. Majority of the issues they had were the plates getting in a bind. If the actuator works, you will need to rebuild the plate with new bearings/bushings. If it doesn't work, just order a Lenco XD actuator and mount. Hope you get it fixed though as these are hard to come by now days and are great if they work correctly..


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

AfterHours2 said:


> First, unmount the actuator and put power directly to it to test. Chances are, your actuator may not be bad but the plate itself needs some work. Normally they blow a fuse if this happens but that company went tits up after they realized how crappy of a design they had. Majority of the issues they had were the plates getting in a bind. If the actuator works, you will need to rebuild the plate with new bearings/bushings. If it doesn't work, just order a Lenco XD actuator and mount. Hope you get it fixed though as these are hard to come by now days and are great if they work correctly..


Yep
I emailed Erin at Ankona
She called the guy that used to own the company
He said I need a new actuator!
Gave me the part #


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Were you able to bench test the actuator?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Yep
> I emailed Erin at Ankona
> She called the guy that used to own the company
> He said I need a new actuator!
> Gave me the part #





AfterHours2 said:


> Were you able to bench test the actuator?


not yet
But I will


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I ran into Kevin over at the Miami Boat Show. He works at Lenco, he said they have a new actuator that is much better suited for the jack plate that didn't exist back when he was offering the plates.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That was a great concept. Today's plates weigh too much.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I ran into Kevin over at the Miami Boat Show. He works at Lenco, he said they have a new actuator that is much better suited for the jack plate that didn't exist back when he was offering the plates.


Can somebody get me in touch with Kevin?
Looks like the actuator is around $200
I don't mind dropping the bucks, if it's worth it, or, I can go Atlas!
Thanks


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Can somebody get me in touch with Kevin?
> Looks like the actuator is around $200
> I don't mind dropping the bucks, if it's worth it, or, I can go Atlas!
> Thanks


So
I took the 2 pins out that hold the actuator on. It won't go up or down!
It will manually screw up and down!
I got Kevin's number at Lenco, and also his e mail!
Left him a couple msgs, but not heard back so far!
I guess I will replace it!
Anybody got suggestions on where to go?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

EBay has Lenco XD actuators, either 5's or 7's for $188 shipped.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

AfterHours2 said:


> EBay has Lenco XD actuators, either 5's or 7's for $188 shipped.


I ordered 1 yesterday
It's supposedly a different one, better than what came on it!
We'll see how it does!
I hope it's quieter than the last one!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> I ordered 1 yesterday
> It's supposedly a different one, better than what came on it!
> We'll see how it does!
> I hope it's quieter than the last one!


I guess this will finish up this thread!
I finally got it installed today, it was a real pita, anyway, looks like it works good!


----------

